# Weird error: Registry cannot load the hive file



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

I have not been on Win2k Pro very long but at least the error messages are 
sort of creative.

Is this a virus notification or what? There error cropped up out of nowhere?

Does Hirens or other tool have a cleaner for this?

I didn't get a chance to copy out the error because there was some sort of 
countdown and then the boot sequence would go as far as the same spot
again.


It said Registery cannot load hive file and it may be corrupt etc etc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this will explain it better than i can
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822705


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

dai said:


> this will explain it better than i can
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822705



Not a very productive trip to the haystack for me, solutionwise.

However I will go back there if I get this one going to make a repair disk
which is something I've needed.


Where this is at right now is it won't even load in safe mode or
do the several recovery things that are available from the safe mode
screen.

I haven't seen any recovery tools for registry that relate in the 
boot disks like hiren UBCD.


When this was going on there was some on and off of my dsl connection
but I don't know if that relates.

On this machine there is a Rosewill IDE adapter card which has been running ok but I don't know if that's an issue.


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

An OS reinstall from scratch did not do any good here.
The same blue screen errors are occuring

I'm stumped.

Does this mean a processor error of some sort?

Can the HD have scan disk run on it from one of the cd tools?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l and run the h/d makers diognostic utility on the h/drive
run
chkdsk /r
from the recovery console
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...ocs/en-us/recovery_console_cmds.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

dai said:


> d/l and run the h/d makers diognostic utility on the h/drive
> run
> chkdsk /r
> from the recovery console
> http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...ocs/en-us/recovery_console_cmds.mspx?mfr=true


As stated I can't get to safe mode and do not know how to use
the recovery console but there's maybe someplace I can look that up.

Recovery console sounds like a 'dos box' to me.

So to get o console, hit F8 for safe mode then....?


Nothing seems to get past this registry error. It's real frustrating.
A reinstall should have zapped it, no?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the h/d diognostic 
you d/l it and send it to disk and then boot the computer from the disk
to enter the recovery console boot from the 2000 disk and run install the press R when it asks and you should be in the recovery console


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

This should be easier than I'm making it, but the usual install
procedure for me is to use the four floppies then an upgrade cd kicks in.

I'm starting to remember something about the hive from a troubleshooting book
I read years ago. But when seeing it it was totally new to me.

The HD I'm using for this is far from new-- a Western Digital. I have all
the versions of disk tools for that but no windows repair disk


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the actual install disk is also the reapir install disk


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

dai said:


> the actual install disk is also the repair install disk


Ok, well how about giving some play by play on this.

Most times when I run and install to repair it asks for the repair disk
and I throw up my hands because I don't have a 'startup' disk like
gets made for old Win98.

My Win2k pukes on setting up some help files from the program too and
I looked up 'repair disk' in my reference book and nothing is said about it.
There's pages on backup, but nothing but a picture of the 'make repair
disk' option.

Are there any free registry cleaners for Win2k that take care of this?

What are the hive files and why is this such an inscrutable problem?

I would really like to save the data from this disk even if I have to pooch the 
operating system again.

And I would rather not have to repeat the story about asking what time it is
and being told how to build a clock.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

2000 is supposed to be very close to xp,i am not an expert or even close to it on it
but an upgrade disk is a full disk that requires that you authenticate you are entitled to the upgrade by putting a previous version cd in the drive when it asks to verify it
set the computer to boot from cd first
pop in the cd and reboot
choose install
ignore the firts rpair option and continue with install
when windows finds the previous installation and offers to repair 
then do the repair


----------



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

I had a reply in here but don't know where it went.

Anyway some progress of sorts: I found chkdsk... Yayyy.

Chkdsk runs on the Hirens boot cd from 

Hirens -> recovery tools > password and registry tools > Registry ReAnimator (Rehive.)

This gave the following error:

32rfm error: Couldn't initialize DPM132VM.OVL


I'll see if I can google anything on that phrase.

How can this .ovl file be refreshed or replaced?


I got this Win2k installed on an old machine that I bought. The cd supplied
with it is a copy written in felt tip marker and includes the the original
user keycode (written on it.) I'm assuming this is a one only copy because it 
installs Win2k with the four floppies I made as a reinstall set from a menu
in the OS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that would indicate it is a pirated copy that has been supplied and we can offer no help with it under the forum rules
closing thread


----------

